# Ken's Fish Food



## ginagv (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi all,

Just a quick opinion poll here.. I am preparing to order some food from Ken's. I have ordered the algae wafers before and will be reordering them, but in addition I wanted to order some of his other foods. I need a flake type as well as a sinking pellet type. 

Here's the thing.. he has so many different varieties, for those of you out there that also buy his food, which ones do you like best? I have a regular community tank with angels, cories, a bushy nose pleco, cherry barbs and yoyo loaches.

Any opinions before I place my order?

thanks in advance for your time

Gina


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

When I use to have angels along with my rainbows, an larger tetras they ate the premium 1.5mm cichlid pellets. Its a great place to get food. I order quite a bit then just store the bags in the freezer and refill little containers I use.


----------



## ginagv (Oct 26, 2010)

ok, thanks.. anyone else have any opinions before I order tomorrow??

Gina


----------

